# Mini breeder? Browns, silvers, or partis



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi all,

When I first joined this forum I was considering a Moyen but my husband really prefers smaller so now I'm more focused on finding a mini or large mini. Can you direct me to any breeders with Browns/cafe au lait, silvers or partis? 

We are located in Oregon but travel a lot in our RV so any where west of the Mississippi River would be fine. (My son lives in New Orleans)

Thanks in advance,
Lori


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Reliable breeder referral resource for you, _definitely_ worth a call or email.

Poodle Club of America Breeder Referral Contact West of the Mississippi:
Mary Olund
Phone: (415) 457-4648 
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM Pacific time 

I have an oversized *silver* mini boy I absolutely adore. He's @17.75", 22 lbs. Best of luck with your mpoo puppy search!:clover:


----------

